
Creatures: The game that used machine learning AI in 1996 - TheFuntastic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-6DzI-krUQ
======
082349872349872
Machine Learning in 1953: [https://this1that1whatever.com/miscellany/mind-
reader/Shanno...](https://this1that1whatever.com/miscellany/mind-
reader/Shannon-Mind-Reading.pdf)

Across the pond, Donald Michie had slightly less funding, so he Blue Peter'd
MENACE in 1960, using a few hundred matchboxes (and inspiring a Saberhagen
short story).

